
ElectionGuard available today to enable secure, verifiable voting - ablekh
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2019/09/24/electionguard-available-today-to-enable-secure-verifiable-voting
======
ablekh
Using homomorphic encryption (HE) as an underlying technology for trustworthy
elections is IMO a much better application of HE versus using HE for ML/AI
applications, where performance requirements are incomparably higher. While
there seems to be some limited progress on the HE acceleration front,
potential improvements are limited by datasets size and algorithm complexity
issues. I would argue that, for secure ML/AI applications, using technologies
based on microprocessor-level secure instruction codes (e.g., Intel Software
Guard Extensions aka SGX enclaves) is a much better option.

------
ablekh
Here's the relevant public meta-repository:
[https://github.com/microsoft/electionguard](https://github.com/microsoft/electionguard).

